# So my fiancee rescued a cat.



## Ovion (Nov 3, 2010)

But we're rather short on funds at the moment, and the local cat rescue places are full, with waiting lists of hundreds of cats, as well as being understaffed and underfunded.
She knows we can't really afford it, but it's really friendly, meows at you pathetically, and she's female.... I think that explains it all. 

So it's currently set up in the conservatory with newspaper, blankets, and the few bits of cat-stuff we had left from a cat we had over a year ago.








She's perked up a bit for being in the warm, and is really quite friendly.
BUT, she needs cleaning, probably needs shaving (very matted fur), needs its claws trimming, looks like it needs deworming, delousing, etc, as well as being quite malnourished and needing a lot of TLC.
It looks like its front-left-leg is hurt, and she really needs going to the vet.

But all of this costs money, so I'm here to ask if some of you would be willing to donate whatever you can spare to help this kitty back to health.
Click here to donate whatever you can. Every little helps. It's Christmas after all.


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

photo updates: 

what the donations have help us with so far: 









(she's had a bad tummy and wont be getting any of those treats until thats gone) 

we where suggested that kitten foods would be best to help her gain weight and get the much needed vits/minerals. She's on a 1/4 cup of food every 6 hours or so. only dried food for now until that tummies sorted and then we'll see about wet food. 

better photos of the kitty, (nick named bones) 









my paw hurts  


















helps show how skinny she is:









plan on weighing her clipping those nails and then start on the de tangling tonight. followed buy cleaning/more grooming tomorrow along with worming and such.

she's litter trained at least but that paper wont be going until the runs do, in-case she doesn't make the tray in time. :lol2:


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Aww bless her heart! Looks like a very sweet-natured mog


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I thought she was a torbie (tortie tabby) from the third photo when you first posted, but couldn't be sure because the photo was so dark! 

She's definitely badly underweight, but be careful with kitten food if you don't know how old she is, as the higher protein level in the kitten food could affect her kidneys if she's elderly.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

feorag said:


> I thought she was a torbie (tortie tabby) from the third photo when you first posted, but couldn't be sure because the photo was so dark!
> 
> She's definitely badly underweight, but be careful with kitten food if you don't know how old she is, as the higher protein level in the kitten food could affect her kidneys if she's elderly.


 Just to add some cats have had awful(fatal) reactions to off the shelf flea& worming treatments like bob martin, you're better off with the likes of frontline,drontal etc.


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

feorag said:


> I thought she was a torbie (tortie tabby) from the third photo when you first posted, but couldn't be sure because the photo was so dark!
> 
> She's definitely badly underweight, but be careful with kitten food if you don't know how old she is, as the higher protein level in the kitten food could affect her kidneys if she's elderly.


we think she's quite young to be fair she has that 'young adult nature'. She'll be going to a vet probs at the start of the new year (week or so) (lots of rescues and vets are closed (or triple charge vet wise) so close to Christmas) and I'm sure they can give us a better guess of her age then.

also if on the off chance we get more money than we need from donations any unused money will go to the local cat rescue (that'll hopefully be helping us with the vet bills to begin with etc)


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

If shes got the runs she would be better off fed some plain cooked chicken, fish or turkey than Whiskas which is renowned for causing this problem. Have you had the cat scanned yet in case she has a chip?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Have you tried calling around a few local vets? Not saying you're going to get everything from them, but if you explain your situation they may be able to offer you a money tab and at least give you some decent wormer and flea treatment. Or see if there's somebody in your area willing to take the cat on.


----------



## lisadew24 (Jul 31, 2010)

You do know pets shops sell bob Martin stuff called flea clear and it has the same ingredient as frontline but a lot cheaper and have fun trying to wormer her with a multi wormer I like all in one tablets better. If you or someone you know gets housing benefit then you can go to the PDSA if your unsure if your keeping her.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell's right about Whiskas, there's no other cat food that is more likely to cause the runs in cats.

And Esarosa's right - off-the-shelf wormer are crap and likely to do more harm than good.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

lisadew24 said:


> You do know pets shops sell bob Martin stuff called flea clear and it has the same ingredient as frontline but a lot cheaper and have fun trying to wormer her with a multi wormer I like all in one tablets better. If you or someone you know gets housing benefit then you can go to the PDSA if your unsure if your keeping her.


From what i have heard Bob Martin stuff can be deadly to cats


----------



## lisadew24 (Jul 31, 2010)

I am a qualified SQP who works in a pet shop the bob martin flea clear is made the same as frontline we sell lots of flea clear and we have had no one come back telling us its killed/harmed their cat or dog


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

lisadew24 said:


> I am a qualified SQP who works in a pet shop the bob martin flea clear is made the same as frontline we sell lots of flea clear and we have had no one come back telling us its killed/harmed their cat or dog


Apparently the spot ons have an ingredient in that poisons the cat and can kill. Google it.


----------



## lisadew24 (Jul 31, 2010)

Flea clear has fipronil as its ingredient the same as frontline they even have the same dosage, I don't know what you know about how they class medicines the reason that now you can buy products with fipronil in it is because they have changed it from a prescription only medicine to a general sales medicine so you might find next year frontline you will be able to buy without a SQP


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

I know people that use the bob martin stuff on their cats with no problems, and I have used there small animal products with good results before so I picked it as a cheepish brand I know works..... :/ 

When I first took her home I was told by people down the road she was found on they had been feeding her a several tins of like 'premium' wet cat tinned food (of some sort), which I believe was the cause of her diarrhoea. They wanted to take her in themselves but feared their own cats would harm her...


we had been feeding her on 'brekkies' dry food before we picked up the whiskers food today.....


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

Have you had the cat checked for a microchip? Could be a lost much loved pet.


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

Devi said:


> Have you had the cat checked for a microchip? Could be a lost much loved pet.


Can't till we get it too a vet and lots of the vets are closed/ or emergency only. being Christmas and all. give it a week and we should be able to get it checked, and a full health check up at the vet etc etc. 

it's also annoying cus we don't have a car :bash:



also to note; its beaphar multi-worming tablets we brought and bob martin flea SPRAY, purely because we thought a strong spot on might be a bit harsh for her.


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

morning-star said:


> Can't till we get it too a vet and lots of the vets are closed/ or emergency only. being Christmas and all. give it a week and we should be able to get it checked, and a full health check up at the vet etc etc.
> 
> it's also annoying cus we don't have a car :bash:


Fantastic that you're thinking of this. Too many people find a cat and assume its a stray. I lost my cat for 6 months because someone decided he was a stray and took him 2 miles from my house!!


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

Devi said:


> Fantastic that you're thinking of this. Too many people find a cat and assume its a stray. I lost my cat for 6 months because someone decided he was a stray and took him 2 miles from my house!!


if she was a loved pet then she's been away for a long while to get in this state. I've had a look around at a few 'lost pets' websites but not found anything matching her description/image etc.


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

lisadew24 said:


> I am a qualified SQP who *works in a pet shop* the bob martin flea clear is made the same as frontline we sell lots of flea clear and we have had no one come back telling us its killed/harmed their cat or dog


Pets at Home by any chance?

On another note, well done for this act of kindness and taking her in. I agree with what others have said about whiskas though, it will do her for now (any food is better than none to be honest, given how thin the poor things is) but maybe in the new year when she's been to a vet and you have a clearer picture of her physical condition, age etc it might be worth looking at moving her onto a better brand of food. This doesn't have to mean expensive - I used to keep my cats including breeding queens on Bozita which you can order here - Bozita Wet Cat Food: Free P&P on orders £19+ at zooplus! 
Obviously other people will have their own suggestions of course, but I find Bozita to be good quality with fewer sugars and preservatives and very economical to feed if you order in bulk. 

:2thumb:


----------



## lisadew24 (Jul 31, 2010)

No I dont work for pets at home, not everyone who works in a pet shop works for them.


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

thanks for all the donations so far!! 

She had a trip to the emergency vets today when cleaning up the fur we found an inch long gash that needed urgent attention (far as we know it was an existing wound that re-bled when pulling/cleaning the fur/skin about) . They glued it up and gave her a shot of anti-botics, but advised we get her to a normal vet soon as we can she has a respiratory infection and her weight is a serious problem.

hop-fully we can book her in on the 27th.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i have panacur, frontline, prokolin you can use
and can bring a sack of cat litter
and can probly find you a spare carrier for her.

if the would has been open a while the edges will be dead and unable to knit togther by now, even with stiches.

you`d be better feeding her on plain chicken and a bit of boiled rice until she firms up.


----------



## lisadew24 (Jul 31, 2010)

Fingers cross she gets better soon


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

righto I'll try the rice and chicken from today. 

dumb question: needs to be cooked chicken right?

And if you could pretty please help us out pigglywiggly that would be fantastic.


----------



## lisadew24 (Jul 31, 2010)

Yeah I usually boil the chicken rather than grill cuz it's not as tough also a vet told me to.


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

she snubbed her nose up at the rice. fussy for a skinny kitty :bash:

she keeps taking the plasters of the wound to lick it as well. :whip:

least places should be open tomorrow so we can call the normal vet etc. 

the wound :/ 



















she needs a wash and shampoo (she's stinky lol) but we can't for at least ten days till the wounds healed.


----------



## lisadew24 (Jul 31, 2010)

Wouldn't worry to much about her not eating the rice it's more important for a cat to eat meat cuz they can't make taurine but get it from meat, keep giving her small but often meals to build her up, the wound doesn't look to nasty it looks like it has a scab so it's healing, if she's licking it ask the vet tomorrow for a buster collar


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

yup I was thinking she needs a cone of shame. :lol2:


----------



## lisadew24 (Jul 31, 2010)

I can't remember where you said the wound was but if higher up the leg or on her back you can use a child's/ baby's tshirt to cover it but she proberly won't like it, if you feel like trying better food royal canin and hills do let you print of £5 off vouchers or free 400g bag but you have to look on their website. Pets at home do a thing if your a first time user on their website you get 10% off your first order and zooplus do the same thing just trying to help you save some money


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i can get a buster collar out the cupboard here, save your pennies, lol


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

I use zoopluss or titmass for stuff nomally.

Im visiting family till the 7th so ovions in charge of cat care till then.

she threw up just before my taxi picked me up this morning she ate and drank too much too fast so it blew up it her stomach and made her sick :/


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

Aww poor kitty, good on you guys for taking her in. 

Did she see a vet yet? 

We get stronghold from our vets, which de fleas and de worms at the same time. 

I hope she feels better soon


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

punky_jen said:


> Aww poor kitty, good on you guys for taking her in.
> 
> Did she see a vet yet?
> 
> ...


Stronghold only does round worm so still would need to treat for tape worm


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

kitty went to vet, they said she's doing well other than the weight and her wound is healing well. 

She's either a young cat with really bad teeth or 10+ years old (which is more likely) they reckon the reason she holds up her paw a lot is she's just getting arthritis. 

switched her back to adult food and will find some better 'senior cat' food next week.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Just to say, just because she's in a state fdoesnt mean she doesn't have an owner. Cats go missing for days k/ months even years. They could easily get in that state. 

To be honest ginger looks in a state nowadays, cos he's 25.


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

we got her checked for a micro-chip, but she doesn't have one, iv'e looked though a load of local lost-and-found ads with no results.

The vet's didn't have any luck on their databases either but are checking with the local rescues for any missing cat reports that fits her description etc, and will contact us if they find any.


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

we named her YETI (from 'not-dead-yet(i)' ) :lol2:

wounds just about fully healed and the's putting on the pounds nicely. 

updated photos:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Bless her! She still looks awful thin around the back end.

She's so lucky you took her in! :notworthy:


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

yus she is still pretty pinched, but she is getting slowly better day-by-day.

another vet check-up probably next week for some blood tests, just to check for any internal problems.


----------

